# Foda-se



## vitor boldrin

Eu sei que mandar alguém se foder em inglês é fuck you,mas pelo que eu tenho ouvindo nos seriados e filmes americanos eles usam fuck para tudo.
Não é como no português que nós temos vários palavrões para cada situação,vejam meus exemplos e se eu estiver errado me corrijam.

Ih! Fodeu! - Fuck!/Danm It!
Caralho!/porra!/caramba!-Fuck! danm!
Foda-se/dane-se- fuck/screw/danm
Vai se foder - fuck you/fuck off/screw you


----------



## pfaa09

Na língua inglesa, este palavrão é usado quase como uma interjeição, já passou a ser coisa natural.
Até ouço em programas de televisão e em contextos mais ou menos formais.
É como nós dizermos: Porra! chiça! Droga! Merda! Caramba! e por aí fora...
A palavra não está apenas associada ao título do post.


----------



## Vanda

Concordo com pfaa, como nosso uso hoje de ''merda, porra, caralho,'' e quejandos.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Realmente, quando alguns -- não digo todos -- esquentam a cabeça, logo soltam um palavrão.

No imperativo afirmativo, prefiro (sem que isso signifique que deva sempre empregar) o expletivo na terceira pessoa do singular: 'Vá se...!'

Não empregariam os nossos amigos portugueses, num momento de deliberada irritação ou numa discussão acalorada, o expletivo na segunda pessoa do singular: 'Vai-te fo***-se!'? Di-lo-iam doutro modo? Não?  -- Sabia que não posso acertar todas as vezes.


----------



## vitor boldrin

Vanda Pelo que vejo eles só usam fuck para tudo só existe esse palavrão em inglês.
Então eu seria compreendido numa interjeição eu dizer fuck! no significado de Ih! fodeu?


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

vitor boldrin said:


> [...]
> Ih! Fodeu! - Fuck!/Danm It! --> Damn it!
> Veja também Fuck it!
> Caralho!/porra!/caramba!-Fuck! danm! --> Damn!
> Foda-se/dane-se- fuck/screw/danm
> Vai se foder - fuck you/fuck off/screw you


Mas me diga mesmo, Vitor, por que essa obsessão toda por esses palavrões em inglês?


----------



## Vanda

vitor boldrin said:


> Vanda Pelo que vejo eles só usam fuck para tudo só existe esse palavrão em inglês.
> Então eu seria compreendido numa interjeição eu dizer fuck! no significado de Ih! fodeu?


Sim, também.


----------



## Tony100000

Marcio_Osorio said:


> Realmente, quando alguns -- não digo todos -- esquentam a cabeça, logo soltam um palavrão.
> 
> No imperativo afirmativo, prefiro (sem que isso signifique que deva sempre empregar) o expletivo na terceira pessoa do singular: 'Vá se...!'
> 
> Não empregariam os nossos amigos portugueses, num momento de deliberada irritação ou numa discussão acalorada, o expletivo na segunda pessoa do singular: 'Vai-te fo***-se!'? Di-lo-iam doutro modo? Não?  -- Sabia que não posso acertar todas as vezes.


Podemos dizer "foda-se" ou "vai-te foder". "Vai-te foder-se" soaria deveras estranho e agramatical.


----------



## anaczz

Notei que, em Portugal, usa-se a expressão "foda-se" também como uma exclamação genérica (embora não com a mesma frequência e "à vontade" com que se usa em inglês). Quero dizer, usam a expressão sem dirigi-la a ninguém em especial, em situações em que, no Brasil, usam "porra", por exemplo:
Foda-se! Estou estoirado, trabalhei demais hoje!

Aliás, está até dicionarizada dessa forma.


----------



## Carfer

anaczz said:


> Notei que, em Portugal, usa-se a expressão "foda-se" também como uma exclamação genérica (embora não com a mesma frequência e "à vontade" com que se usa em inglês). Quero dizer, usam a expressão sem dirigi-la a ninguém em especial, em situações em que, no Brasil, usam "porra", por exemplo:
> Foda-se! Estou estoirado, trabalhei demais hoje!
> 
> Aliás, está até dicionarizada dessa forma.



É, de facto, como diz.


----------



## Alentugano

anaczz said:


> Notei que, em Portugal, usa-se a expressão "foda-se" também como uma exclamação genérica (embora não com a mesma frequência e "à vontade" com que se usa em inglês). Quero dizer, usam a expressão sem dirigi-la a ninguém em especial, em situações em que, no Brasil, usam "porra", por exemplo:
> Foda-se! Estou estoirado, trabalhei demais hoje!
> 
> Aliás, está até dicionarizada dessa forma.



Confirmo que a maior parte das vezes o _foda-se!_ é usado como se fosse uma abreviação de _foda-se isto/aquilo_, ou seja, é como no inglês _fuck! fuck this/that!_, referindo-se uma situação/facto concreto. Por vezes também se ouve _foda-se esta merda toda!_. Se a intenção é dizer _fuck you!_ o mais comum seria usarmos _vai-te foder!_


----------



## Rodrigo das Graças

Parece-me que o português é uma língua mais puritana do que, digamos, o francês e o inglês. A abundância de usos das palavras "fuck" e "fou" não encontra reflexo na língua portuguesa, então expressões como "fucking good" ou "tout foutre en l'air" simplesmente não encontram reflexo -- pelo menos no Brasil.


----------



## vitor boldrin

Marcio_Osorio said:


> Mas me diga mesmo, Vitor, por que essa obsessão toda por esses palavrões em inglês?



Porque eu gosto de aprender palavrões enquanto tem pessoas que não gostam de tocar nesse assunto.
Aí você vai falar com um nativo e ele fala um monte de gírias e você não entende nada.


----------



## anaczz

Rodrigo das Graças said:


> Parece-me que o português é uma língua mais puritana do que, digamos, o francês e o inglês. A abundância de usos das palavras "fuck" e "fou" não encontra reflexo na língua portuguesa, então expressões como "fucking good" ou "tout foutre en l'air" simplesmente não encontram reflexo -- pelo menos no Brasil.


Até que nem tanto. Apenas não usamos o mesmo "palavrão" para tudo.
"fucking good" pode ser "do caralho".


----------



## vitor boldrin

Marcio_Osorio said:


> Mas não espere ouvir palavrões de um norte-americano educado ou, melhor, de um anglófono educado.



Vai saber é melhor não ficar com cara de trouxa.


----------



## vitor boldrin

Ia esquecendo essas go fuck yourself e go screw yourself,muito usadas para mandar alguém se foder ou tomar no cú.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

vitor boldrin said:


> Ia esquecendo essas go fuck yourself e go screw yourself,muito usadas para mandar alguém se foder ou tomar no cú.


Now listen here, you fuckin' motherfuckin' shitlickin' pissdrinkin' fuckwit, the motherfuckin' thing most motherfuckin' motherfuckers like you like most in the motherfuckin' English language fuckin' has to do with fuckin' puttin' the motherfuckin' word _fuckin'_ in every motherfuckin' fuckin' place they fuckin' want. vb, you can motherfuckin' fuckin' fuck yourself for all the WR forumers fuckin' care. You can also fuckingly shove your motherfuckin' fuckin' unbalanced notions straight up your fartin' & gapin' ass.


----------



## theboyrob

Marcio_Osorio said:


> Now listen here, you fuckin' motherfuckin' shitlickin' pissdrinkin' fuckwit, the motherfuckin' thing most motherfuckin' motherfuckers like you like most in the motherfuckin' English language fuckin' has to do with fuckin' puttin' the motherfuckin' word _fuckin'_ in every motherfuckin' fuckin' place they fuckin' want. vb, you can motherfuckin' fuckin' fuck yourself for all the WW forumers fuckin' care. You can also fuckingly shove your motherfuckin' fuckin' unbalanced notions straight up your fartin' & gapin' ass.


É legal! Porém, para nossos britânicos há também: "Fuck that" e gosto demais de: "Fuck that for a game of soldiers!"


----------



## theboyrob

Algunas considerações britânicas: "Foda-se" e "Vai se foder" = "Fuck you"/"Fuck off"/"Go fuck yourself". Note-se bem que uma variação britânica muito comum de "fuck" é "bollocks" (literalmente 'ovos'), por exemplo: "Bollocks to that" o simplesmente "Bollocks"


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Já ouvi falar de 'Bollocks' e, também, de 'bloody'. 'I bloody well know vitor enjoys using all those expletives.'


----------



## anaczz

Marcio_Osorio said:


> Now listen here, you fuckin' motherfuckin' shitlickin' pissdrinkin' fuckwit, the motherfuckin' thing most motherfuckin' motherfuckers like you like most in the motherfuckin' English language fuckin' has to do with fuckin' puttin' the motherfuckin' word _fuckin'_ in every motherfuckin' fuckin' place they fuckin' want. vb, you can motherfuckin' fuckin' fuck yourself for all the WW forumers fuckin' care. You can also fuckingly shove your motherfuckin' fuckin' unbalanced notions straight up your fartin' & gapin' ass.


Já tive um amigo que falava assim. A cada 2 palavras aproveitáveis, 5 eram variações de fucking. Encadeava 2 ou 3 fuckings antes de cada substantivo.


----------



## Tony100000

theboyrob said:


> Algunas considerações britânicas: "Foda-se" e "Vai se foder" = "Fuck you"/"Fuck off"/"Go fuck yourself". Note-se bem que uma variação britânica muito comum de "fuck" é "bollocks" (literalmente 'ovos'), por exemplo: "Bollocks to that" o simplesmente "Bollocks"


Mas "Bollocks!" é uma forma mais "formal" de "fuck", correto? É minha impressão quando leio texto com essa expressão. É algo como diferenciando "Porra!" de "Foda-se!"


----------



## theboyrob

Tony100000 said:


> Mas "Bollocks!" é uma forma mais "formal" de "fuck", correto? É minha impressão quando leio texto com essa expressão. É algo como diferenciando "Porra!" de "Foda-se!"


Para mim "bollocks" não é mais formal senão menos _fortinho _do que "fuck", mas pode depender do contexto e, porém, a maioria do tempo há pouca diferença entre os dois termos


----------



## theboyrob

anaczz said:


> Já tive um amigo que falava assim. A cada 2 palavras aproveitáveis, 5 eram variações de fucking. Encadeava 2 ou 3 fuckings antes de cada substantivo.


Chapeu! Só cada 2 palavras - fucking hell - impresionante por nossos ingleses...


----------

